# Reputable dealers in the South East



## Worried1 (12 November 2008)

Now we have moved my sister is looking to buy a happy hacker to keep with us 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 and she is getting a little fed up of turning up to horses which are not as described  
	
	
		
		
	


	





She doesn't want a comeptition horse and most producers we know are more geared towards competition horses with comeptition price tags, she just wants a Steady Eddie to potter about on and doesn't want to spend a huge amount (max £4k). 

I know it's a buyers market but does that price tag seem right for something to potter about on and have the odd lesson on?  

She thinks she might be better going to dealers or producers and seeing several in one hit.

So I was wondering if anyone could suggest any dealers in Kent, Sussex, Surrey and possibly Essex.

You can PM me if you prefer.

Thanks


----------



## Theresa_F (12 November 2008)

I bought my gypsy cob - if that is the type of horse you want from Meadowfarm UK who are in Kent.  Andrea does not sell cheap rubbish cobs, she has a good reputation and I was delighted with Chancer.  She took a long time to find me what I wanted, my perfect mare, even though on the way back, I saw Chancer and fell in love and bought him instead from her.

She does have non-coloured cobs as well, generally a lot cheaper than the coloureds but every bit as good if you are not bothered about coloureds.


----------



## Worried1 (12 November 2008)

Sounds exactly like what we are after. Do you have her number?


----------



## GinaGem (12 November 2008)

You could try Pedar Damgaard in Folkestone: http://www.danishhorses.com/info.htm  That's where my mum's Fjord (Badger) came from.  he cost less than 4k and is a great allrounder


----------



## scattynuttymare (12 November 2008)

Nigel Wrigley in Essex, he is based Ramsey / Harwich way. can recommend him everytime through and through.


----------



## Theresa_F (12 November 2008)

Number is 01227 722362.   Tell her you want something like Theresa's Chancer if you want something that is the larger and slightly lighter type which mine is.  My chap will be about 15.1 and is not too heavy which means that he is going to be a really good all round type.  So far we have done very well at showing and are now starting out on dressage.  He also is showing a nice jump.

She knows Stinky very well as I keep her updated all the time as to how he is coming along.

Hope you get something that gives you as much fun and joy as my little chap has.

If she does not have what you want, she will find or know someone who does.


----------



## K27 (12 November 2008)

One of my friends bought a lovely horse from Elliott Rowe in Isfield, East Sussex.  I'm sorry I don't have his tel no however he was very honest and helpful and had some lovely types in from Holland and Belgium/Ireland at good prices.

I also bought one of my horses as a 4 y/o from Julie Marchant a showing rider in Kent and he has been a star- not sure if she still sells nowadays but worth a try, very straightalking, honest and has a good eye for a nice sort of irish horse.

There is also a guy called John who is linked to Julia Greenalls yard in Sussex I believe - I understand that he bought my other horse from Ireland that I bought off of someone else (looong story!) and he too sells at good prices and gets nice sorts- sorry again I'm not sure of his second name/tel no however maybe someone might know of him?- sorry I'm not a lot of use am I!!


----------



## GinaGem (12 November 2008)

http://www.fgstud.co.uk/page13.htm

Or how about the grey here.  Don't know how much he's up for but I can't think it's over 4k


----------



## Worried1 (12 November 2008)

Thanks everyone, have passed details onto my sister who is going to do some ringing round.


----------



## natalia (12 November 2008)

www.southgatefarm.co.uk

try here, website is never up to date but they get some lovely horses in.


----------



## lucyloo7 (13 November 2008)

I'm not sure of one to recommend, although everybody seems to say very positive things about Emma at Sandalls Farm.


----------

